# Using MR16 bulbs with adapters?



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I need some advice from the electrical pros out there.
I cant find green LED spot bulbs like the one spirit carries:http://halloween-costumes.spirithalloween.com/search?view=grid&w=led spot

So what happens if buy one of these:http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-bi-pin/2-watt-mr16-bulb-gx53-base-12-led/655/1586/

and use this adapter: http://www.ledlight.com/e27-to-gx5-3_g4_mr11_mr16_adapter_converter.aspx

Will this work as green spot lights for outside use? (or inside)
I know many of you will tell me to build my own but I dont need a perm in my hair at this time thank you. 

Any advice?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess you could do that, though the more adapters/joints you have the more chance there is for a loose contact, corrosion, etc - especially outside. Probably won't be a big problem, but the possibility is there.

Green spots are out there - actually, cheaper and with more power than what is shown there at Spirit. If you want to stick with the E27 base, that is a good keyword to start the search.

searching on ebay:

LED 3W,4W,5W E27 Spotlight spot lights white warm red blue green yellow bulb

E27 110V Green LED Studio or Indoor Garden Spot Light Bulb, NEW Qty 4,

1pcs, E27 110V Green 18-Led Studio Spot Light Bulb,G18 

Also note that for just about the same price, you can get a remote control color change LED bulb which can do red, blue green, 'white' and a group of pastel shades, plus several mods of fade from one color to another. The only downside is when power is cut they default back to a standard color change mode - you would either have to go back and reset manually to the color of your choice or turn on/off with the remote control - which requires a clear line of sight to the bulb with the IR remote...

E27 3W LED RGB Color Changing Spotlight Light Bulb + IR Remote Control US Stock


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

What Corey said!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, I have a color changing rgb - but I usually hook everything up outside to a timer and let it go. Dont want to be resetting the color. 
My idea would cost $9 ....vs some of the bulbs I have seen. Will check out your ideas corey- thanks.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

One last question: have any of you bought from china? It says that additional fees may apply for customs. How do I find out that fee? 
They seem really good price, but Im hesistant to buy from China directly. Id rather pay a little more and buy it from USA.
What do you think?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

*Those will not work!*

At least they will not if I understand you right.

The adapters are to supply 110 volts of AC current and the lights listed are 12 volt DC.

If you hook those bulbs in that adapter, screw it into a light socket, and then they will last about 1/10,000th of a second!

However, you CAN use those lights as floods. They are used all the time by people doing large Christmas displays. They call them "mighty mini floods."

What they do is to put the bulb inside a PVC pipe coupling and up a plastic cover over them. I believe you can get plastic domes or use half of a transparent Christmas bulb that you get from a craft shop. You need to get a different socket adapter that just has wires coming off of it-they are cheaper anyway.

Then you need a power supply. One of the most common ones the Christmas community used is a single rail power supply from an old computer. Put it inside a marine battery box (8.99 at Walmart).

Then you run a pair of 12 volt lines to you lights. You can run several lights off of that one supply.

As a bonus, your running 12 volts which is a lot safer.

Your best bet on finding more information is on the Christmas forums such as:

www.aussiechristmaslights.com
www.planetchristmas.com
www.diychristmas.com

Post a question there and you will get responses to where you can find links on several different how-to pages.

Be aware though, a lot of these folks are going to RBG lighting that require electronic control systems. So be specific on how you plan on using them. That way you get the exact info you need.

If you only need 3 or 4 them get them off Ebay. If you want a large bunch, then PM me and I can send you a link to a guy your can trust, who will help you avoid the extra fees by sending them as samples.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a good point, typo - thanks for the save - didn't see that low volt spec on the LED!


In other safety tips / things you'd think would work but don't: flammable and inflammable actually mean the same thing! I found that one out the hard way!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=green+led&x=12&y=13
Green LED spots here.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

You could make your own.


----------



## pwalstead (May 5, 2010)

*MR16 bulbs*

I just mount them in outdoor low voltage lighting fixtures and run them off of a standard low voltage supply which has a built in timer.


----------

